
Ask HN: Cyber criminals of HN, what is your tech stack? - busymichael
I am reading American Kingpin, a non-fiction account of the Silk Road and its founder, Ross Ulbricht. Although the book doesn&#x27;t go very deep on the technical aspects of running what was basically an e-commerce website, there is some basic information:<p>- php
- mysql
- running on a server behind the TOR network
- pgp encrypted chat for employees to talk
- bitcoin for transactions
- bitcoind (php?) library<p>It made me hungry for some more details.<p>In any case, those of you doing things considered illegal by your government, what is your tech stack? Please also give us a vague account of what you are doing.
======
chatmasta
This is a classic ("So, you want to be a darknet drug lord... "):
[https://pastebin.com/GrV3uYh5](https://pastebin.com/GrV3uYh5)

------
PaulHoule
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fight_Club](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fight_Club)

------
DyslexicAtheist
probably the wrong place to ask these questions.

